# Fatal lathe accident at Yale



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I just heard about this:

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/14/nyregion/yale-student-dies-in-machine-shop-accident.html


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

sprior said:


> I just heard about this:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/14/nyregion/yale-student-dies-in-machine-shop-accident.html


Its been around for a few days.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/tragic-lesson-25437/









 







.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

When I was a science teacher in the late 50s, large hair was all the rage amongst the girls. I had to caution them many times re danger of catching fire from a bunsen burner.
johnep


----------

